# High Pressure Hose recall?



## Cindy C (Sep 23, 2010)

My mechanic told me that I should post that my high pressure hose to the power steering blew out. He said it's a common problem- a $660 problem to be exact!  He thought that it may be recalled if enough people complain.


----------



## kazumah (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi CindyC I Have a Murano which needs the pressure hose replaced. We are having a problem getting part no. We live in U.k, the car is in W Africa and is an import from canada. Nissan dealers in the uk need the chassis no. to identify the part no. to order. but our chassis no. is not compatable with uk system complicated!! wondered if you might be able to get the part numb for me? It would be great if you could its becoming bit of a nightmare! Our Murano is 2004 Auto.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Cindy C said:


> My mechanic told me that I should post that my high pressure hose to the power steering blew out. He said it's a common problem- a $660 problem to be exact! He thought that it may be recalled if enough people complain.


I doubt that'll ever get recalled but your mechanic is severly marking it up and over charging. The part is only a little over $200 and the labor time is 1.6hr if it's an AWD a little less for just FWD. 

And the chassic code is Z50


----------



## huzkers89 (Feb 24, 2011)

Outkast said:


> I doubt that'll ever get recalled but your mechanic is severly marking it up and over charging. The part is only a little over $200 and the labor time is 1.6hr if it's an AWD a little less for just FWD.
> 
> And the chassic code is Z50


1.6 hours Labor!! My Nissan dealer just told me 4 days ago its 6-7!! WTF!!
that the whole "pan" has to be dropped to replace the hose. 
Mine is leaking too but I just keep filling up it back up.


----------

